# USG 1st coat or nah?



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

Just looked at a garage that a customer just built. Calling it a garage does it no justice, it is a garage-mahal. 50'x40' 15' high ceiling, climate controlled, and every thing is smart phone connected. Sheet rock is up and just about finished, so I get to quote the painting.

He wants semi gloss paint (I choose the paint line as long as it is semi-gloss) on walls because there is a wash bay inside, but wants me to use USG 1st coat as the primer. He claims that it will help give the drywall a level 5 finish look and is the best for new drywall. Im interested so I am down to try a new product because I'm not in love with any cheap PVA that Ive used in the past.

Still haven't decided if I am going to spray and back roll vs just cut and roll, the lid is metal and not getting painted so that is the main reason for not spraying. I also work alone. 2 questions, is 1st coat a good primer for this and what is a good topcoat. I usually use SW a100, or another exterior, in garages but thinking interior emerald or duration will be fine with it being climate controlled. The final color is an white that is not as bright as package white

Thanks in advance


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Level 5 look but not necessarily a level 5 finish.If you spray it make sure your pump is big enough to pick it up, some of those kind of products are heavy. I would cut and roll it, lots of drift and over spray at 15 feet tall


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

dan_s said:


> Just looked at a garage that a customer just built. Calling it a garage does it no justice, it is a garage-mahal. 50'x40' 15' high ceiling, climate controlled, and every thing is smart phone connected. Sheet rock is up and just about finished, so I get to quote the painting.
> 
> He wants semi gloss paint (I choose the paint line as long as it is semi-gloss) on walls because there is a wash bay inside, but wants me to use USG 1st coat as the primer. He claims that it will help give the drywall a level 5 finish look and is the best for new drywall. Im interested so I am down to try a new product because I'm not in love with any cheap PVA that Ive used in the past.
> 
> ...


For a wash bay I would spec a precat wall epoxy or 2k waterborne amine epoxy like v440. 1 coat of a good quality primer is sufficient.


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

kmp said:


> Level 5 look but not necessarily a level 5 finish.If you spray it make sure your pump is big enough to pick it up, some of those kind of products are heavy. I would cut and roll it, lots of drift and over spray at 15 feet tall




The time masking was what I was afraid of. Think I’ll just break out the 18 and get after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> For a wash bay I would spec a precat wall epoxy or 2k waterborne amine epoxy like v440. 1 coat of a good quality primer is sufficient.




I’ve used the precat epoxy once when it was spec’d in a commercial kitchen, so not to knowledgeable about it. I’ll do some research tomorrow. Can a nice finish be achieved in semi gloss with the epoxy paints


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Pre-cats work well but they have a strong odor, they are still epoxy. Wear a respirator. The semi gloss has more shine to them than regular paint because of all the different stuff in them.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

From USG 1 st coat TDS:

Apply a full coverage coat. Material dries to touch in under 30 min. under 75°F/50% R.H. conditions. Maintain minimum air, product mix and surface temperature of 55°F (13°C) during application and until surface is dry. Brush, roller or airless spray gun may be used. If surface is not ideal, backrolling of airless spray applications may be beneficial. 

*Brush*—Use a high quality, professional paint brush. 

*Roller*—For best results, use a high-quality roller with 1/8" to 1/4" nap on smooth and semismooth surfaces. For any surface, maximum nap length should not exceed 1/2". 

*Airless spray gun*—As a general guideline, use professional equipment that meets or exceeds the following when spraying through 50 ft. of 1/4" i.d. airless spray hose: output at least 3/4 gal. per minute; pressure at least 2,700 psi; and accommodates a spray tip of 0.0219 at 2,000 psi. 

*Note: *Adjust pressure and material feed rate so a full coverage coat can be achieved by overlapping preceding application with 1/4 to 1/2 of fan width at a distance of 18" from surface. Pressure and material feed rates will vary with hose diameter, height or distance pumped, and paint consistency. USG Sheetrock® Brand First Coat™ Primer contains a high level of select pigments and fillers like conventional latex flat paints. Clogging at the spray gun tip may result when these paints are used in spray equipment previously used to spray PVA sealers which contain high levels of resin. The use of clean or new hoses is recommended to avoid this problem when spraying USG Sheetrock® Brand First Coat™ Primer.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PPG Aqua Pon has a high gloss sheen and works well for splash zones.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> PPG Aqua Pon has a high gloss sheen and works well for splash zones.


That's an WB amine epoxy similar to v440. V440 is nice because it comes in 1 gallon kits.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> That's an WB amine epoxy similar to v440. V440 is nice because it comes in 1 gallon kits.


It's a pretty good product. I've coated over Terazzo, and concrete floors with Aqua Pon. I've also sprayed out the interior of a large Gym and locker rooms with the product about eighteen years ago, and it still looks great! The glossy sheen hasn't given way an inch. However, being an Amine epoxy, it will practically disappear if painted where subjected to long UV exposure.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > That's an WB amine epoxy similar to v440. V440 is nice because it comes in 1 gallon kits.
> ...


Yup I spec that stuff all the time for concrete floors and recently for a locker room. Tints on universal colorants as well so most store locations can tint it any color.

Like most epoxy coatings For exterior use needs a urethane top coat.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I did a project where the architect spec'ed out epoxy without a urethane topcoat, cause you know architects know everything. Deep green and red on steel, they faded out in less than 6 months.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not certain of the difference between a polyurethane and urethane, but typically in industrial coating systems, a two component polyurethane is spec'd as a top coat if subjected to UV's. Unfortunately, some polyurethanes fade as well.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Aliphytic urethanes have good fade resistance. Clear coats are best. They are all disgusting.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The Aqua Pon, or PPG Plus would be my choice for mild splash zone exposure in a residential setting.


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I sent an estimate quoting the usg first coat as the primer and SW pre-cat epoxy as the topcoats. The other epoxy paints seem like they would be bullet proof, but think the pre-cat will suit my set-up more since there is no mixing


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

dan_s said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I sent an estimate quoting the usg first coat as the primer and SW pre-cat epoxy as the topcoats. The other epoxy paints seem like they would be bullet proof, but think the pre-cat will suit my set-up more since there is no mixing



No mixing, sweat time or pot life.


----------



## havepaintwilltravel (Jul 17, 2013)

to get a level 5 look, id recommend having level 5 drywall finish done! 1st coat is great, dont forget to sand it smooth, but its part of a system. Its the final primer in a multiple primer and mud system so by itself youll get questionable results. semi is going to highlight any drywall problems i would def spray and backroll - the backroll will give you a little stipple to hide boo boos and give you a fighting chance at touch up


----------

